# Dear Abbs..



## pirate_girl

pardon me, but I am a nonconformist.. 

Anywho......................

How can I be so stupid?
Remember when I couldn't boot my computer and got advice from friends that maybe it was an issue with the hard drive?

Well, guess what?
It was!
Only today when I downloaded a program from a friend to scan it, I found the temp was operating in the danger zone, thus overheating.

To fix it, he advised I take the back off the tower and look for dust.
Dust? In my pristine house? Never!


Ummm.. it was loaded with dust around the fan on the inside.. loaded.
Horrified, that's what I was.. and a tad embarrassed.
A screw driver, a little paint brush and a vacuum cleaner attachment vented on the handle for low suction fixed it.

The temp is _now_ hovering in the 95-100 range.

The system recovery was all for naught, I suppose.
Lost some important stuff too.

Live and learn!

Signed,

Colour Me Stupid But Now Informed


----------



## muleman RIP

But you looked so good on your hands and knees cleaning it.!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> But you looked so good on your hands and knees cleaning it.!


 hush, or I shall crumple you to the ground, like Sarge does to Beetle Bailey


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## waybomb

Now that you are dusting and cleaning, get me a samich................


----------



## muleman RIP

You will catch it now!


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Now that you are dusting and cleaning, get me a samich................



What's your pleasure, Sir?
Ha! thought I'd get offended didn't ya?


----------



## luvs

lollie, no kiddin'....... took a few notebooks, papers, & school stuff from the tower of my own. detached stuff. vacuumed my 'puters. 
replaced wires, put the a/c on, & voila! 

once, it was the drive. it varies.


----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


> What's your pleasure, Sir?
> Ha! thought I'd get offended didn't ya?


 
Harumph, what fun was that?


----------

